# Millie and the chicken wing



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

The lovely Millie seems to be settling in well. 

I have put her on a raw diet and I am going to speak to my vet tomorrow about the best way to get her weight down. So far she has enjoyed tripe mince and tonight I gave her a chicken wing.

Daisy's two chicken wings disappeared in no time but the lovely Millie didn't seem to know what to do with it. She sniffed it and licked it for ages (Daisy had finished hers) and then tentatively chewed the thin end. I think in the end it took her an hour to finish it but even then she left a knobbly bit!

Seeing her start to actually crunch that bone up and keep going with it reminded me why I feed raw  I know it isnt for everyone I respect people's choices but it really gave me alot of pleasure.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Exciting times ahead for Millie, such a lady savouring her food lol x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Delighted to hear that Millie is settling in so well. She must be thinking 'I like this place, the food is fantastic'


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Turi said:


> Delighted to hear that Millie is settling in so well. She must be thinking 'I like this place, the food is fantastic'


Hopefully Turi! I was wondering if she would be thinking it was a bit weird!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Sarah
Just catching up on all posts!
Millie is a very pretty girl and I am so pleased that you have a friend for Daisy - I bet she is amazed at the food - Clyde has always scoffed his chicken wing - Treacle still gently toys with it and savours it !
Have fun times with your poos


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi there, 

Can you tell me a little bit more about feeding raw? I've never heard of it before (unsurprising seeing we have never had a dog before, lol) but I'm very interested in learning everything right now so I can make decisions when the time comes. What are the benefits of feeding raw, what is involved etc? Any advice would be greatfully received.


----------

